# The vane you've been waiting for



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

Flex-Fletch is proud to announce the newest in our line of nearly indestructible vanes. *"The Flash."* 

The "Flash" is a high performance, high profile, 2 inch vane that blows away the competition. Stronger, more stable and lighter than its couterparts, the "Flash" won't let you down. Check http://www.flexfletch.com/Flash/phantom.htm for more information. 

Check out the newest non-color too! The "Phantom" clear vane.

Daniel Grundman - Flex-Fletch Products Inc.


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

those are sweet


----------



## buckhunter8 (Jun 3, 2003)

Are these available yet??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok somebody post a pic....I can't access their site @ work.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok somebody post a pic....I can't access their site @ work.:darkbeer:


Here you go......


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

here you go.. :wink:


Flash vane


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Phantom


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

That phantom vane looks pretty cool.. :nod:


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, those phantom vanes are cool. I have been shooting all black vanes + nocks for 3D for quite a while now.....I am very comfortable with being that guy. The only problem is when you get yourself a mountain goat or something like that.......lol. Usually I have to have a white one fletched up too just in case. :darkbeer: 

Jaws loves my prick arrows.........:thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> That phantom vane looks pretty cool.. :nod:


Damn it....I just refelteched my 3D arrows. New custom wraps and all  

I am protesting them now.:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The Phantoms look sweet.

I got some of their vanes on the promo they had last year and they are still like new.

My dealer doesn't stock them though.


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> That phantom vane looks pretty cool.. :nod:


Do they sell clear wraps to go with them? :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

T-LaBee said:


> Do they sell clear wraps to go with them? :wink:




Why yes.. Send me a check and I'll get you some in the mail... Clear shafts too I presume? :whoo:



I just had my new shafts fletched with Flex Fletch.. Now I wish I had waited..


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

My friend makes clear wraps.

I can hook you up.

$5/baker's dozen


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> The Phantoms look sweet.
> 
> I got some of their vanes on the promo they had last year and they are still like new.
> 
> My dealer doesn't stock them though.


That is all I will shoot Sage.....best vane on the market.:wink: 

But if your dealer doesn't carry them....give the guys at LAS a call...they will be there quick fast and in a hurry.:wink:


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Yes the Flash Vanes are available!*



buckhunter8 said:


> Are these available yet??


The "Flash" Vanes are available in most colors. 
The BowPro, Pat Norris, will have them in stock in a week or less in his ebay store. His ebay store is: Norris Archery and General sales

Thanks for your interest.
Daniel Grundman - Flex-Fletch Products Inc.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I shot Flex Fletch for 15 years until I swapped to Blazers at the end of last year. 

The Flash may get me to swap back:darkbeer:


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Are they more durable than blazers. I've shot blazers for years and have never had a problem. If you say these are even more durable than the Blazers I will order some up.


----------



## HerdControlSpec (Jan 12, 2007)

Are they quieter than blazers? PM sent.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

HerdControlSpec said:


> Are they quieter than blazers? PM sent.


Most silent vanes on the market.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhunt_n said:


> Are they more durable than blazers. I've shot blazers for years and have never had a problem. If you say these are even more durable than the Blazers I will order some up.


I don't know if they are more durable.....but I haven't shot, tried, or seen to many vanes that are more durable then Flex Fletch.


----------



## JeremyS (Feb 23, 2004)

How about some "Flash Phantoms"

I can not say enough good about these vanes. Flex Fletch durablity, in a great high profile design, in awesome colors (or non-colors), that just look sweet.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Those look pretty sweet, for those who have shot them, how do they fly???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JeremyS said:


> How about some "Flash Phantoms"
> 
> I can not say enough good about these vanes. Flex Fletch durablity, in a great high profile design, in awesome colors (or non-colors), that just look sweet.


Those look sweet.....they may have to go on my arrows for field:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowaholic77 said:


> Those look pretty sweet, for those who have shot them, how do they fly???


I am sure they fly the same as every other Flex Fletch vane.....great.:wink: 

But as long as you have a good spine match and your bow is tuned and you have no contact with the rest....all ARROWS will fly good. Heck you can get bare shafts to fly good.


----------



## glynT (Nov 23, 2006)

where can i buy those clear one's online, with fast shipping!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

what is the weight ???


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

what is the weight ??? per vane


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> what is the weight ??? per vane


Should be in the 3.5 grain range.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Glad to see something new from Flex fletch! Flex Fletch is an awsome vane!


----------



## JeremyS (Feb 23, 2004)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> what is the weight ??? per vane


The Flash vanes are 4.8 grains each.


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*ffp187 weight*



Dthbyhoyt said:


> what is the weight ??? per vane


The ffp187 vanes pictured above in the clear "Phantom" color are 3.08 gns.


----------



## CLEANSHOT1000 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Products*



Daniel Grundman said:


> Flex-Fletch is proud to announce the newest in our line of nearly indestructible vanes. *"The Flash."*
> 
> The "Flash" is a high performance, high profile, 2 inch vane that blows away the competition. Stronger, more stable and lighter than its couterparts, the "Flash" won't let you down. Check http://www.flexfletch.com/Flash/phantom.htm for more information.
> 
> ...


Nice looking product. Sent you a PM Daniel.


----------



## BOOTOXEN (Dec 15, 2005)

FOR THE RECORD....I get nothing free from Flex Fletch.

They are a great vane. Not much talk of them. Work in biscuits, and everything else. PLus tons of variety!


----------



## BOOTOXEN (Dec 15, 2005)

BOOTOXEN said:


> FOR THE RECORD....I get nothing free from Flex Fletch.
> 
> They are a great vane. Not much talk of them. Work in biscuits, and everything else. PLus tons of variety!


Forgot...no problems with them sticking :zip:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

I cant find a online store that stocks the phantoms yet. Has any one found them for sale???


JIM


----------



## glynT (Nov 23, 2006)

i contacted them directly. the order is for 100 or more though.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

These are awesome vanes! Ill have to get me some of them!


----------



## ronyurong (Oct 19, 2002)

*Phantoms*

Got my 100 187 shields through their website. No problems


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> The Phantoms look sweet.
> 
> I got some of their vanes on the promo they had last year and they are still like new.
> 
> My dealer doesn't stock them though.


Let me know who your dealer is and I will contact them.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Daniel Grundman said:


> Let me know who your dealer is and I will contact them.



www.robbyssales.com



Best dealer in the world.


----------



## shakey27 (Sep 18, 2005)

Spott Hogg carries them as well.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have samples coming. FF told me that Lancasters and Kinsleys are carrying them.. can't wait to get them in.


----------

